

Sergey Brin using a smartphone is emasculating - throwa
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/9899468/Google-boss-Sergey-Brin-using-a-smartphone-is-emasculating.html

======
stephenr
what a fucking surprise. A co-founder of a company with arguably the creepiest
history of any comparable company, thinks it's new always-on spy glasses are
better than a device which is in someones pocket a lot of the time.

Seriously, if I encountered someone wearing these I would ask them to take
them off. Google already collects too much information about us, when we
choose to interact with them - I sure as hell don't want them collecting
information about me just because I spoke to some idiot stupid enough to buy
their glasses.

